# Christmas Forum Upgrade/complaint/compliments/whatever thread!



## TUGBrian

Looks like we upgraded successfully, and alot more stayed the same than I anticipated so hopeflly that means less work! (fingers crossed).  please post any comments/issues/errors or whatever here so I can address them in due time!

1. Tapatalk should be upgraded and functioning now.


----------



## pedro47

The following loaded with no problems Resort Reviews, Forum Help, Support TUG, MarketPlace on my IPAD.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, the gigantor annoying ad seems to have gone away...thankfully.


----------



## pedro47

ADS are being displayed under post reply.
They are Four Seasons Hotel Montreal, Wyndham Privileges: new Wyndham VIP...The BestSenior Cruises, Couples Who Waneed Out of Timeshares Never..
and four more ADS


----------



## TUGBrian

pedro47 said:


> The following loaded with no problems Resort Reviews, Forum Help, Support TUG, MarketPlace on my IPAD.


this is much easier to add to, so ill build out this upper navigation bar later on down the line...its getting early and the kids are waking up =)


----------



## pedro47

No ads 
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

good!  how it should be for members!

(but even i admit that was super obnoxious even for guests...whew)


----------



## pedro47

Looking good Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

have to try to remember what the background colors were on the old forum...both the main forum background and the post reply/thread background.

i accidentally closed my window of the original forum page loaded for reference....think thats time to officially take a break for a bit and start rolling again this afternoon.   forum appears to be stable enough for everyone to still use it without issue for awahile!

(or maybe doug will hop on later and make a few changes if some important issues get found and posted here)


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Brian, just logged on and it looks great...I will let you know as I surf the different sections today if I have any issues


----------



## Quiet Pine

First look seems fine. Thanks for your work, Brian!


----------



## SmithOp

Thanks for all you do and keeping tapatalk going.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsteve

Looks good Brian.  Will need to play with settings now to see if I can adjust the colours


----------



## scootr5

Nice, clean, easy to read.


----------



## Rolltydr

Ok, first request. On the old site, there was an Unread Posts button at the top of the page. I used it a lot and it isn’t there now. Can it be added back?


----------



## bogey21

I'm pleased with the new look.  A couple things have disappeared (Alerts, Unread Posts, etc.) but I can easily live with that.  All in all, I like it...

George


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

bogey21 said:


> I'm pleased with the new look.  A couple things have disappeared (Alerts, Unread Posts, etc.) but I can easily live with that.  All in all, I like it...
> 
> George


Hi George ,
I am responding this way in part to try out how quote / reply works .

To answer one of your your questions - unread posts seem to be under “what’s new” .
new posts remain “new posts”

added- there also seems to be some filters that were not previously available ; 
AND if you accidentally engage them you cannot find “everything”
MULTIZ321 / Richard  had started a thread about Boxing Day & I read it ; then could not find it in
new posts . I then I disabled a filter that hid threads that I had already read - and I could see it again. 

Merry Boxing Day from Canada - as we all try out Brian’s new toy.


----------



## pittle

Nice surprise this morning!  Yesterday was a computer free day.  

It looks nice. All my info is correct.  The only thing that I can't figure out is how to edit the forums list to not see the ones that I never look at.  I had several set to not show before.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

TUGBrian said:


> Looks like we upgraded successfully, and alot more stayed the same than I anticipated .....whatever.... so I can address them in due time!



Hi Brian,
Very successful upgrade .

my only - “whatever “ (so far) is the background colour of the stickies . The old colour was. (as best I remember)  very close to the colour of the “view ad “ box in Marketplace listings . The new colour is “muddier” and (so far) I find it a bit jarring .

In general the forum colours transferred well - everyone’s avatar is cleanly replicated and thread colours are clean and crisp for easy reading . Marketplace seems to have transferred 100% intact .


----------



## presley

I don't like that under the new posts, it shows me random people's profile posts and what look like messages left for them by other members and it leaves a space for me to reply to their conversation.

EDIT: Nevermind. I see it is user error. It only happens if I click on what's new instead of specifying new posts.


----------



## Bill4728

Love the new look

Great Job  Brian!!


----------



## mcsteve

After using the new forum for a bit, one of the features I used a lot was marking forums as read after I browsed through the topics.  This was helpful as I could easily see which forums had new posts from the main menu.  Now when I tried to mark a single forum as read, it changed the “entire” forum as read and I lost the highlights of which sections I had not yet browsed through.  Am I missing how to do this or has the function gone away with this upgrade?
Thanks


----------



## Eric B

The update looks good.  I noticed that there are a number of options besides "likes" to react to a posting.  Are you planning on keeping the others?  It's probably worth making a conscious decision on that rather than just accepting the software's default; the options include faces with some fairly negative looking reactions.


----------



## dioxide45

It looks like the ability to ignore select forums is gone. I had a few forums ignored so their posts wouldn't show up in New Posts and I also wouldn't see them in the list of forums. You could actually define in the previous version where you didn't want ignored forums to show up. It looks like that was lost with the new update as I now see those ignored forums in the list of forums. I Lso see no method to ignore forums, just the ability to ignore users.


----------



## dioxide45

It also looks like there may be some moderation setting issue with the SIghtings/Distressed forum. WHen viewing the list of posts in the forum and also for posts to this forum in my New Posts list, there is a little box that when you hover over it, it says "Select for Moderation."





Then when checked, a blue bar appears at the bottom. It doesn't look like I can actually do anything since I am not a moderator. The drop down is empty.


----------



## Grammarhero

Can you expand the list of members with the most messages, reactions, and points?  I actually liked that I was close to being on the list for reactions, but of course I am no longer even close.


----------



## Eric B

Grammarhero said:


> Can you expand the list of members with the most messages, reactions, and points?  I actually liked that I was close to being on the list for reactions, but of course I am no longer even close.



Just figured I'd try out one of the other "reactions"...!


----------



## clifffaith

ACK!!! Breakfast without TUG! No keyboard comes up on my 2012 vintage iPad. If I haven't mentioned it before, I hate change!


----------



## DaveNV

Another ask: Is there a way to have a sub forum visible on the main forum list? WorldMark is a sub forum of Wyndham. On the old software there was a link to it under the Wyndham header. With this new software you have to open the Wyndham forum to find the WorldMark link. Or is it time to make WorldMark its own forum, with a link back to the Wyndham parent? There are lots of people like me who own WorldMark, but we don’t own Wyndham. The parent company is more in name only. If someone doesn’t know WorldMark is owned by Wyndham, they might not see the WorldMark forum.

Dave


----------



## VacationForever

I also cannot find "Unread posts".  Is it still a feature of this new upgrade?  If so, where can I find it?  Thank you, @TUGBrian !

Ah... maybe it is now called "New posts"?  I found it.


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNW said:


> Another ask: Is there a way to have a sub forum visible on the main forum list? WorldMark is a sub forum of Wyndham. On the old software there was a link to it under the Wyndham header. With this new software you have to open the Wyndham forum to find the WorldMark link. Or is it time to make WorldMark its own forum, with a link back to the Wyndham parent? There are lots of people like me who own WorldMark, but we don’t own Wyndham. The parent company is more in name only. If someone doesn’t know WorldMark is owned by Wyndham, they might not see the WorldMark forum.
> 
> Dave


I don't see this problem. When I view the list of forums, the sub forums are also shown.


----------



## dioxide45

VacationForever said:


> I also cannot find "Unread posts".  Is it still a feature of this new upgrade?  If so, where can I find it?  Thank you, @TUGBrian !
> 
> Ah... maybe it is now called "New posts"?  I found it.


I don't think there is an Unread Posts. I think the old forum was the same. There was a Recent Posts or something like that, but it showed read and unread.


----------



## Makai Guy

The links to the Help posts in the Help sticky thread in About TUG BBS have been broken by the update.  I'm in the process of repairing them, but it may take a while.  As they are repaired, I'm marking them with an * for now, until they are all repaired.


----------



## dioxide45

I also don't like that "Watched Threads" shows all watched threads, read and unread. In the old software, you only saw watched threads that were still unread.


----------



## dioxide45

Makai Guy said:


> The links to the Help posts in the Help sticky thread in About TUG BBS have been broken by the update.  I'm in the process of repairing them, but it may take a while.  As they are repaired, I'm marking them with an * for now, until they are all repaired.


It looks like other sticky links are broken. Looking at some of the FAQ, Marriott Weeks FAQ specifically. The links all look to be broken.

ETA: It looks like it is legacy links that were from the older vBulletin software. It looks like links in FAQs that were created after the upgrade to Xenforo work, but those old vBulletin originated paths are the crux of the issue.


----------



## DaveNV

dioxide45 said:


> I don't see this problem. When I view the list of forums, the sub forums are also shown.
> View attachment 15720



I just checked on my laptop, and it’s there. Cool. But on my phone, (which is where I noticed it), it’s not there. See screen cap.

Dave


----------



## dioxide45

DaveNW said:


> I just checked on my laptop, and it’s there. Cool. But on my phone, (which is where I noticed it), it’s not there. See screen cap.
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 15721


Perhaps some limitation on the mobile version of the site. Perhaps configurable and Brian or Doug can fix it.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...just checking back on this..looks like we have some work to do...ill see what i can do to address the comments in the thread sofar and reply/quote when I have an answer or solution!


----------



## TUGBrian

update: unread posts/threads should now be back to bold...vs "unbold" for what you have read.


----------



## TUGBrian

update 2:  per alot of comments on "unread posts"  this entire feature has changed in 2.0 but the functionality is still there and hopefully makes it easier (once you get used to it ha!)

if you click on the NEW POSTS link from the WHATS NEW drop down at the very top left you will then be provided with a new button on that page called "filters"

from there you can check or uncheck boxes to setup your new post filter any way you like!  hopefully this will return the functionality most were looking for in the previous version!  if not please let me know what you are trying to view and Ill work to getting it back!


----------



## TUGBrian

pittle said:


> Nice surprise this morning!  Yesterday was a computer free day.
> 
> It looks nice. All my info is correct.  The only thing that I can't figure out is how to edit the forums list to not see the ones that I never look at.  I had several set to not show before.



and the first casualty comes to light!

this was an add on in xenforo 1.5 called "ignoremore", and upon research now it does not appear the developer chose to replicate it for xenforo 2.0 and thus it wont be functional.  I will continue to look for a replacement.


----------



## TUGBrian

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Brian,
> Very successful upgrade .
> 
> my only - “whatever “ (so far) is the background colour of the stickies . The old colour was. (as best I remember)  very close to the colour of the “view ad “ box in Marketplace listings . The new colour is “muddier” and (so far) I find it a bit jarring .
> 
> In general the forum colours transferred well - everyone’s avatar is cleanly replicated and thread colours are clean and crisp for easy reading . Marketplace seems to have transferred 100% intact .



yea I was tinkering with this...ive changed it now to light blue..see if thats more pleasing.

note this is a SUPER easy change...so if someone discovers the actual color, or thinks thats too light/dark/etc...its very easy to switch it around.


----------



## TUGBrian

mcsteve said:


> After using the new forum for a bit, one of the features I used a lot was marking forums as read after I browsed through the topics.  This was helpful as I could easily see which forums had new posts from the main menu.  Now when I tried to mark a single forum as read, it changed the “entire” forum as read and I lost the highlights of which sections I had not yet browsed through.  Am I missing how to do this or has the function gone away with this upgrade?
> Thanks



this feature still exists, but you can indeed "mark all forums" read from the main page.

from within any specific forum you can click the link at the top right to mark just that forum read:


----------



## TUGBrian

Eric B said:


> The update looks good.  I noticed that there are a number of options besides "likes" to react to a posting.  Are you planning on keeping the others?  It's probably worth making a conscious decision on that rather than just accepting the software's default; the options include faces with some fairly negative looking reactions.



great question!  ill see if its something easy to adjust...although ive not yet tried to "dislike" something yet.  as far as i can tell its still a LIKE...even if you choose the little angry facey guy.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> It also looks like there may be some moderation setting issue with the SIghtings/Distressed forum. WHen viewing the list of posts in the forum and also for posts to this forum in my New Posts list, there is a little box that when you hover over it, it says "Select for Moderation."
> 
> View attachment 15717
> 
> Then when checked, a blue bar appears at the bottom. It doesn't look like I can actually do anything since I am not a moderator. The drop down is empty.
> 
> View attachment 15718



this is rather bizarre...im betting something likely to do with the fact that that forum is restricted to TUG members etc.  I dont see the ability to check the edit button anywhere else when im not logged in or with a regular user.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> update 2:  per alot of comments on "unread posts"  this entire feature has changed in 2.0 but the functionality is still there and hopefully makes it easier (once you get used to it ha!)
> 
> if you click on the NEW POSTS link from the WHATS NEW drop down at the very top left you will then be provided with a new button on that page called "filters"
> 
> from there you can check or uncheck boxes to setup your new post filter any way you like!  hopefully this will return the functionality most were looking for in the previous version!  if not please let me know what you are trying to view and Ill work to getting it back!
> 
> View attachment 15722


Thanks. It doesn't look like the same functionality exists for "Watched Threads"


----------



## TUGBrian

Grammarhero said:


> Can you expand the list of members with the most messages, reactions, and points?  I actually liked that I was close to being on the list for reactions, but of course I am no longer even close.



this isnt something ive discovered an easy fix for, but will keep looking into it.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> great question!  ill see if its something easy to adjust...although ive not yet tried to "dislike" something yet.  as far as i can tell its still a LIKE...even if you choose the little angry facey guy.


Yeah, it seems to just change the little emoji/icon that appears beside your name in the Like section.


----------



## TUGBrian

clifffaith said:


> ACK!!! Breakfast without TUG! No keyboard comes up on my 2012 vintage iPad. If I haven't mentioned it before, I hate change!



hmm...what browser are you using on the ipad?   i dont have an ipad here to test out, but are there multiple options other than safari for an ipad browser to check out?


----------



## TUGBrian

DaveNW said:


> Another ask: Is there a way to have a sub forum visible on the main forum list? WorldMark is a sub forum of Wyndham. On the old software there was a link to it under the Wyndham header. With this new software you have to open the Wyndham forum to find the WorldMark link. Or is it time to make WorldMark its own forum, with a link back to the Wyndham parent? There are lots of people like me who own WorldMark, but we don’t own Wyndham. The parent company is more in name only. If someone doesn’t know WorldMark is owned by Wyndham, they might not see the WorldMark forum.
> 
> Dave



this should def be displayed, although i have to imagine this issue has to do with the size/resolution of your screen on your phone/mobile device.  

as the screen width shrinks, the forum will change its display properties on its own (you can see this by slowly closing your browser window on your pc or mobile device).   

this was about as small as i could make it and still retain the subforums on the main page.  any narrower and it would disappear.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. It doesn't look like the same functionality exists for "Watched Threads"


what would you be looking for specifically, ill see if i can come up with something?


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> what would you be looking for specifically, ill see if i can come up with something?


I would like to be able to filter out read threads from the Watched Threads list. No biggie if it can't be done, but if it did it would work more like it did in the old version of the software.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> I would like to be able to filter out read threads from the Watched Threads list. No biggie if it can't be done, but if it did it would work more like it did in the old version of the software.



is this not it?  sorry..maybe i just need more coffee =)






also now unread posts should show up as "BOLD"..while unread posts should now revert to non bold etc.  (edit, this only appears to work in the forums themselves, vs these custom queries at the top for new/unread/watched posts)


----------



## clifffaith

TUGBrian said:


> hmm...what browser are you using on the ipad?   i dont have an ipad here to test out, but are there multiple options other than safari for an ipad browser to check out?



Here I am, back downstairs on my desk top. My Pad uses Safari. Just now, when I saw your alert upstairs on the ipad, a box came up at the bottom asking me to select Safari or Tapatalk. It wouldn't allow selection of either, but I hit "OK" or similar anyway and it took me to a Tapatalk screen, then a screen to load the Tapatalk app (which I didn't do at this point).  I know Nextdoor isn't happy with my iPad (reloads constantly), and when I get a message to download a new version of Nextdoor I get an error message saying my machine won't support the new app. I've been using Facebook and eBay all morning, and clicking into a reply box brings up a keyboard as usual.


----------



## pittle

TUGBrian said:


> and the first casualty comes to light!
> 
> this was an add on in xenforo 1.5 called "ignoremore", and upon research now it does not appear the developer chose to replicate it for xenforo 2.0 and thus it wont be functional.  I will continue to look for a replacement.



It is not a huge problem for me.  We are not members of any of the "big" groups section and do not go to many of the areas that have a forum group and had blocked those.  I will just  start scrolling to the bottom like I used to so that I can see Mexico and Lounge as those are the 2 that I participate in the most.

I do like the round profile pics because my Jayhawk Basketball shows up better.


----------



## chapjim

TUGBrian said:


> Looks like we upgraded successfully, and alot more stayed the same than I anticipated so hopeflly that means less work! (fingers crossed).  please post any comments/issues/errors or whatever here so I can address them in due time!
> 
> 1. Tapatalk should be upgraded and functioning now.



Brian,

Looks like you done good!!

One enhancement I'd like to see is the the OP being able to edit the subject line in the LMR Offer section.  As it is, the OP can only indicate that the original offer is no longer available by adding a reply.  That bumps it to the top, and it doesn't belong at the top.


----------



## pedro47

*TO TUGBRAIN*, and to all the *TUGS IT STAFF*, I feel you guys & ladies have done and an excellent upgrade job in a very short time frame / span. IMHO.


----------



## Makai Guy

Makai Guy said:


> The links to the Help posts in the Help sticky thread in About TUG BBS have been broken by the update.  I'm in the process of repairing them, but it may take a while.  As they are repaired, I'm marking them with an * for now, until they are all repaired.


The links to the help posts are now repaired and go to their intended targets so I've removed the asterisks.  Note that many of the posts themselves need to be updated for the appearance and function of this new software version. 

Also, when a help post provides links to other posts, those links may also fail, taking you to an "Upgrade system login" screen.  Just close this tab.  It's going to take a while to find and fix all these links.


----------



## dioxide45

Makai Guy said:


> The links to the help posts are now repaired and go to their intended targets so I've removed the asterisks.  Note that many of the posts themselves need to be updated for the appearance and function of this new software version.
> 
> Also, when a help post provides links to other posts, those links may also fail, taking you to an "Upgrade system login" screen.  Just close this tab.  It's going to take a while to find and fix all these links.


It looks like any hyperlink created in vBulletin is broke. So it would also impact old threads not in the sticky section. Perhaps there is some kind of redirect addon for Xenforo that will properly convert these links to the new path used by Xenforo? Perhaps your version of 1.5 had a redirect addon that is not in the new 2.0?


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> is this not it?  sorry..maybe i just need more coffee =)
> 
> View attachment 15725


This also works, but the filter isn't retained. Also you need to do multiple clicks to view only unread content. Also, you then lose the ability to see New Posts that are unwatched without clicking some more. The prior version had the "Watched Threads" setup to only show threads that were unread. This is a separate section from the "What's New".





Also, what is with all the words in the menus not being capitalized? It seems weird to see "What's new" vs. "What's New" or "New posts" vs. "New Posts".


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> This also works, but the filter isn't retained. Also you need to do multiple clicks to view only unread content. Also, you then lose the ability to see New Posts that are unwatched without clicking some more. The prior version had the "Watched Threads" setup to only show threads that were unread. This is a separate section from the "What's New".
> 
> View attachment 15728
> 
> Also, what is with all the words in the menus not being capitalized? It seems weird to see "What's new" vs. "What's New" or "New posts" vs. "New Posts".




im sure i can adjust all that once I find the settings, but all that is just default.

as for saving it as default, ill have to look into it.  I see the ability to do this on the main filter page at least..so im sure it must be there somewhere.


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> this should def be displayed, although i have to imagine this issue has to do with the size/resolution of your screen on your phone/mobile device.
> 
> as the screen width shrinks, the forum will change its display properties on its own (you can see this by slowly closing your browser window on your pc or mobile device).
> 
> this was about as small as i could make it and still retain the subforums on the main page.  any narrower and it would disappear.
> 
> View attachment 15724



You are spot on. I rotated my phone to landscape, and the sub forum name appeared under the main forum name. So it’s good to go. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like any hyperlink created in vBulletin is broke. So it would also impact old threads not in the sticky section. Perhaps there is some kind of redirect addon for Xenforo that will properly convert these links to the new path used by Xenforo? Perhaps your version of 1.5 had a redirect addon that is not in the new 2.0?



it should actually retain most old vbulletin links as it goes off thread ID (which still remains).  but some links that tried to go to "page 3" or a specific post within an exiting thread likely wont work anymore.  or if that thread was merged with another thread...it would break the redirect that xenforo put in when we originally upgraded from vbulletin to the first version of xenforo a few years back.




chapjim said:


> Brian,
> 
> Looks like you done good!!
> 
> One enhancement I'd like to see is the the OP being able to edit the subject line in the LMR Offer section.  As it is, the OP can only indicate that the original offer is no longer available by adding a reply.  That bumps it to the top, and it doesn't belong at the top.



this is actually more of a setting for the forum itself vs any feature.  we disable editing of all posts after 48 hours to curb folks from coming back and deleting content so often when a thread didnt turn their way.

I am not sure if there is a way to retain the ability to edit just the subject line, but ill look into it.


----------



## TUGBrian

on a side note, I REALLY like the link preview feature when you post a link on the forums now...itll grab the metadata automatically and put a little preview of it below the link instead of just a simple html link...this is a really nice feature addition:





__





						The First Timeshare Website Ever | Helping Timeshare owners since 1993
					

A history of the first Timeshare website on the internet and how it benefits all Timeshare owners!



					tug2.net


----------



## clifffaith

I think "new" isn't working. Couldn't find this topic without digging around, and I just posted to "Am I exhausted or is this rude", and it did not pop up to the top of new posts, even refreshing several times.


----------



## chapjim

Grammarhero said:


> Can you expand the list of members with the most messages, reactions, and points?  I actually liked that I was close to being on the list for reactions, but of course I am no longer even close.



Try being really obnoxious.  You'll catch up!

I can suggest some users to emulate!


----------



## dioxide45

clifffaith said:


> I think "new" isn't working. Couldn't find this topic without digging around, and I just posted to "Am I exhausted or is this rude", and it did not pop up to the top of new posts, even refreshing several times.


A thread you reply to is then considered read as soon as you finish replying, so it won't show up in New posts since that is defaulted to show only unread topics.


----------



## TUGBrian

update on the links that dont work...these appear to be all from og vbulletin days...and while the previous version of xen seemed to somehow redirect them...this current one doesnt.

THANKFULLY, they are easy to fix (if not tedious as it has to be done individually).  if you look at the hyperlink to the thread in question, it still contains the THREAD ID (a string of 6 or 7 numbers)

for instance this link is in a sticky:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86540

it fails for some reason as i think the "showthread.php" is no longer functional in xenforo 2.0...but thankfully the thread id still works

the correct link should read https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/86540/  and will just require us to update them manually unless i can figure out how to make that showthread.php feature redirect on its own.


----------



## chapjim

TUGBrian said:


> it should actually retain most old vbulletin links as it goes off thread ID (which still remains).  but some links that tried to go to "page 3" or a specific post within an exiting thread likely wont work anymore.  or if that thread was merged with another thread...it would break the redirect that xenforo put in when we originally upgraded from vbulletin to the first version of xenforo a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually more of a setting for the forum itself vs any feature.  we disable editing of all posts after 48 hours to curb folks from coming back and deleting content so often when a thread didnt turn their way.
> 
> I am not sure if there is a way to retain the ability to edit just the subject line, but ill look into it.



If you can be really selective, that one forum -- LMR Offers -- is the only place I've know of where it would be really useful.  I've lived with mistakes in title and text.  If I don't catch it in a couple of days, it's okay.  Others may have a different view.


----------



## bogey21

bogey21 said:


> I'm pleased with the new look.  A couple things have disappeared (Alerts, Unread Posts, etc.) but I can easily live with that.  All in all, I like it...



I found "Alerts".  It is a bell on the Forum bar next to my after logging in ID....

George


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> update on the links that dont work...these appear to be all from og vbulletin days...and while the previous version of xen seemed to somehow redirect them...this current one doesnt.
> 
> THANKFULLY, they are easy to fix (if not tedious as it has to be done individually).  if you look at the hyperlink to the thread in question, it still contains the THREAD ID (a string of 6 or 7 numbers)
> 
> for instance this link is in a sticky:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86540
> 
> it fails for some reason as i think the "showthread.php" is no longer functional in xenforo 2.0...but thankfully the thread id still works
> 
> the correct link should read https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/86540/  and will just require us to update them manually unless i can figure out how to make that showthread.php feature redirect on its own.


Is there a redirect addon or script that you can apply? https://xenforo.com/community/threads/vb4-url-redirection-for-xf-2.152848/


----------



## clifffaith

dioxide45 said:


> A thread you reply to is then considered read as soon as you finish replying, so it won't show up in New posts since that is defaulted to show only unread topics.



On occasion I'd quote & reply mid-thread, then want to go back and continue reading. So I miss the old "recent" button and would prefer things wouldn't disappear until someone else posts to the thread. So where is the not-quite-read thread hiding?


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> On occasion I'd quote & reply mid-thread, then want to go back and continue reading. So I miss the old "recent" button and would prefer things wouldn't disappear until someone else posts to the thread. So where is the not-quite-read thread hiding?



So now I see "Latest Activity", I guess that will be my new go to button.


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> So now I see "Latest Activity", I guess that will be my new go to button.



Test, I don't think that button is always visible


----------



## dioxide45

clifffaith said:


> On occasion I'd quote & reply mid-thread, then want to go back and continue reading. So I miss the old "recent" button and would prefer things wouldn't disappear until someone else posts to the thread. So where is the not-quite-read thread hiding?


Yeah, I run in to that too. Once you reply the thread is no longer read unless there are subsequent pages that you haven't been to. However, when you reply you still return to that thread, albeit at the bottom of the thread where your reply is.


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> Test, I don't think that button is always visible



Latest activity seems to be lower on page, whereas New Posts shows higher and lower. Guess it just takes getting used to.


----------



## GrayFal

“Recent Posts” seems to be missing.  
I used “New Posts” to look around but it is not the same as recent. 
is that feature coming back?


----------



## Passepartout

I just noticed the new icons when using the 'Like' button. Jimmy s it.


----------



## dioxide45

GrayFal said:


> “Recent Posts” seems to be missing.
> I used “New Posts” to look around but it is not the same as recent.
> is that feature coming back?


How is it different? The only thing I see different with Recent Posts is that it defaults to show only unread where the old New Posts showed read and unread threads.


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> How is it different? The only thing I see different with Recent Posts is that it defaults to show only unread where the old New Posts showed read and unread threads.


Exactly.  Sometimes I want to see what I saw.


----------



## clifffaith

Just tell me which button I need to push to see all postings in chronological order, whether I've seen them 20 times already or not. At this point I don't feel confident I'm seeing everything when I can't find a discussion that had activity earlier today. I don't care if there hasn't been new activity since 8am, I feel like I ought to be able to scroll down and see everything.


----------



## dioxide45

clifffaith said:


> Just tell me which button I need to push to see all postings in chronological order, whether I've seen them 20 times already or not. At this point I don't feel confident I'm seeing everything when I can't find a discussion that had activity earlier today. I don't care if there hasn't been new activity since 8am, I feel like I ought to be able to scroll down and see everything.


Go to "What's new", then "New posts". Then click the little x beside "Unread" in the filter area above the first post in the list. THis should show you everything within the last two weeks in chronological order.


----------



## TUGBrian

yep, all of those options are available from the "WHATS NEW" drop down menu at the very top.

and even within that some of the items allow further filtering to tailor to whatever view you would like to see.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> yep, all of those options are available from the "WHATS NEW" drop down menu at the very top.
> 
> and even within that some of the items allow further filtering to tailor to whatever view you would like to see.


I also now see that you can set the filters you setup as default, within that filter drop down on the right.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok as I see it we have multiple options.

1. "whats new"  - under whats new itself this first list should be ALL new posts read or unread..literally a list of all recently updated posts regardless of your settings or past views  (this not customizable, and is just a default display of all recent posts)

2. new posts -  under whats new as well (next option over).  This is customizable with the FILTER button at the far right corner, for instance i have mine set to "unread posts" so essentially this gives me a list of all recent posts that I have not yet read.  the filter option is able to be saved so you dont have to redo the filter each and every visit.

hope that clears up the change in terminology and features from what folks used to use as "unread posts"


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> ok as I see it we have multiple options.
> 
> 1. "whats new"  - under whats new itself this first list should be ALL new posts read or unread..literally a list of all recently updated posts regardless of your settings or past views  (this not customizable, and is just a default display of all recent posts)
> 
> 2. new posts -  under whats new as well (next option over).  This is customizable with the FILTER button at the far right corner, for instance i have mine set to "unread posts" so essentially this gives me a list of all recent posts that I have not yet read.  the filter option is able to be saved so you dont have to redo the filter each and every visit.
> 
> hope that clears up the change in terminology and features from what folks used to use as "unread posts"


I also think "What's new" also includes profile posts, or was that changed?

I also much like that when you click Reply now, it automatically also quotes the message in your reply. That is new from the prior version that I missed from vBulletin. Now people won't be able to as easily delete their posts when they get grumpy with the replies they don't like.


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm, ive always had the quote from the persons post i clicked reply on even in 1.5 (assuming you click the reply FROM that persons post).  I dont see any change in functionality there.


----------



## clifffaith

dioxide45 said:


> Go to "What's new", then "New posts". Then click the little x beside "Unread" in the filter area above the first post in the list. THis should show you everything within the last two weeks in chronological order.



That worked, AFTER I tried three times and finally wrote the instructions down before trying to find what I was looking for (nothing earth shattering, just a post I commented on this morning so I could tell it was missing). Thank you. Have I already mentioned I hate change?


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry 

unfortunately there is no going back...i can only try to continue to make modifications to make it better moving forward.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> hmm, ive always had the quote from the persons post i clicked reply on even in 1.5 (assuming you click the reply FROM that persons post).  I dont see any change in functionality there.


In 1.5 I think there were separate Quote and Reply buttons. There was also a separate multiquote like there is now. The problem was that in many cases, people simply hit reply which didn't insert the quote of the post they were replying to. Now the Reply button works like the old Quote button and inserts the quote of the message you are replying to.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea I cant confirm as we cant look at the old site...but I was pretty positive anytime I click the reply link inside someone elses post, it would quote the post in the reply.  it simply copies the post into the quickreply box at the bottom.

anytime I wanted to just reply without the quote, I would start typing in the quickreply box at the bottom without hitting reply inside the post itself..


----------



## easyrider

wow. Not the first time in the twilight zone for Mr Bill so , wow.

Bill


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> ACK!!! Breakfast without TUG! No keyboard comes up on my 2012 vintage iPad. If I haven't mentioned it before, I hate change!



Keyboard is back this evening. Happy camper here!


----------



## HudsHut

I really like the new colors. I found some parts of the previous color scheme extremely difficult to read, especially the white/gray characters on light blue background.
I know you didn't do it for the color scheme, but just that is quite an improvement. Thank you.


----------



## vikingsholm

I'm finding the new format on the message boards much more difficult to read. The text appears to be smaller, but the bigger issue in my reading through it seems to be that the contrast is not as great between colors, making it more of an effort to get through. It's annoying to the point of making me not want to go through the boards to save the strain.

Nobody else has mentioned this so far, so I'm wondering if I need to adjust text size or contrast in some way in my browser, since I'm just reading it exactly as it came up when I loaded it? I figured it would keep whatever settings I may have had on default previously, but it doesn't look that way to me.


----------



## Panina

Overall navigation is similar so an easy transition so far.  One missing, non essential thing...old system image below, when I would be on main page I could see my avatar in a larger form vs very tiny on top now.


----------



## dgalati

New site was easy to adapt to and was very functional on a mkbile or laptop. Great work! Wyndham could have used your help when they upgraded their site a few years back.


----------



## TUGBrian

vikingsholm said:


> I'm finding the new format on the message boards much more difficult to read. The text appears to be smaller, but the bigger issue in my reading through it seems to be that the contrast is not as great between colors, making it more of an effort to get through. It's annoying to the point of making me not want to go through the boards to save the strain.
> 
> Nobody else has mentioned this so far, so I'm wondering if I need to adjust text size or contrast in some way in my browser, since I'm just reading it exactly as it came up when I loaded it? I figured it would keep whatever settings I may have had on default previously, but it doesn't look that way to me.



I have confirmed the font SIZE at least hasnt changed from the previous version...but it is possible that the different color combination makes it looks different for some folks.  I do recall we did change the background color of the posts themselves, but not the font size.

this is of course something we can tinker with to try to make better if more folks have the same issue!  maybe bumping up the font size one notch might improve things!


----------



## TUGBrian

Panina said:


> Overall navigation is similar so an easy transition so far.  One missing, non essential thing...old system image below, when I would be on main page I could see my avatar in a larger form vs very tiny on top now. View attachment 15749



hmm...im not sure how to bring this back...it was likely an option with the avatar add on we had in the previous version...but ill look into it!


----------



## Helaine

I'm actually finding the type size in the posts bigger! It's not a problem - I just mentioned it since someone said they found it smaller.

I just hit "Command -" on my Mac and it became the old size. "Command +" made it bigger. (I think it's "Control -" and Control + on Windows.)


----------



## TUGBrian

actually bumped up the default font size from 15 to 16....i think its easier to read..even looks a bit "bolder".

certainly not a significant change..and if it helps folks read better...im all for it!


----------



## Makai Guy

Makai Guy said:


> The links to the help posts are now repaired and go to their intended targets so I've removed the asterisks.  Note that many of the posts themselves need to be updated for the appearance and function of this new software version.
> 
> Also, when a help post provides links to other posts, those links may also fail, taking you to an "Upgrade system login" screen.  Just close this tab.  It's going to take a while to find and fix all these links.



I've gone through all the help posts and have:

Made sure all the links in the messages themselves go where they are supposed to.
Updated the instructions for the new software
Updated the graphics where necessary to reflect the new software.
If you should find any problems with the Help files, please report them here.

(It's been a l-o-n-g day...)


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...drat....i wish id had known you were doing that 

I just worked with the tech and xenforo to fix all those old redirect scripts....


----------



## TUGBrian

so to update, ALL old links here on the forums (and websites) should now redirect properly again.

please let me know if you encounter any dead links anywhere that point to a forum thread!


----------



## pittle

GrammerHero -

You can go to Members and check Overview.  You can see the ratings there.


----------



## TXTortoise

Blue color palette leaves a lot to be desired from a UI design standpoint. FAQ background is same has topic title or so close it‘s a bad design. Same issue with bolder unread messages against background color. Not enough contrast.


At least on the Marriott board.


----------



## dioxide45

TXTortoise said:


> Blue color palette leaves a lot to be desired from a UI design standpoint. FAQ background is same has topic title or so close it‘s a bad design. Same issue with bolder unread messages against background color. Not enough contrast.
> 
> 
> At least on the Marriott board.


I agree about the blue background to highlight stickies. Not a big fan of it. Thread titles are in blue on the blue background. The background was a different color, but there were complaints about that too, so it seems that Brian or Doug changed it to the now blue color. I think a light orange color would be better.


----------



## pedro47

Makai Guy said:


> I've gone through all the help posts and have:
> 
> Made sure all the links in the messages themselves go where they are supposed to.
> Updated the instructions for the new software
> Updated the graphics where necessary to reflect the new software.
> If you should find any problems with the Help files, please report them here.
> 
> (It's been a l-o-n-g day...)



This is a *shout out to "Makai Guy," 
Thanks You for all your "Hard." WORK !!!!!!       *


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Rolltydr said:


> Ok, first request. On the old site, there was an Unread Posts button at the top of the page. I used it a lot and it isn’t there now. Can it be added back?


I also love the unread posts tab.


----------



## dioxide45

Sugarcubesea said:


> I also love the unread posts tab.


It is still there, under "What's new".


----------



## TUGBrian

TXTortoise said:


> Blue color palette leaves a lot to be desired from a UI design standpoint. FAQ background is same has topic title or so close it‘s a bad design. Same issue with bolder unread messages against background color. Not enough contrast.
> 
> 
> At least on the Marriott board.



i found that the old sticky background was actually a muted red...we can change to that if you feel its more of a contrast.


----------



## TUGBrian

also updated the forum headers...although its not EXACTLY the color it was (I think it was a more muted tan...ill keep tinkering with it to try to get it closer)...but that should help with the contrast issue!


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> also updated the forum headers...although its not EXACTLY the color it was (I think it was a more muted tan...ill keep tinkering with it to try to get it closer)...but that should help with the contrast issue!


I prefer the new color.


----------



## easyrider

Nice job !!! It looks great and works great so far. Kind of like getting a new toy. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

easyrider said:


> Nice job !!! It looks great and works great so far. Kind of like getting a new toy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



I have to agree..while there have been a few annoying issues on the back end, I really do enjoy the layout and new features this version provides.  pages load much faster and are far more mobile friendly for phones and tablets.

oddly enough, earlier this year we actually crossed over to more than half the visitors of the site are on mobile devices (laptops/tablets/phones)....first time ever it wasnt desktops!  

times...they are a changin!


----------



## Rolltydr

TUGBrian said:


> I have to agree..while there have been a few annoying issues on the back end, I really do enjoy the layout and new features this version provides.  pages load much faster and are far more mobile friendly for phones and tablets.
> 
> oddly enough, earlier this year we actually crossed over to more than half the visitors of the site are on mobile devices (laptops/tablets/phones)....first time ever it wasnt desktops!
> 
> times...they are a changin!


Nothin’ wrong with a little Dylan reference at the end of the day, week, almost year. I like the functionality of the site and the changes you’ve made yesterday and today. Thank you so much and I hope you’re able to get plenty of sleep and rest this weekend!


----------



## Marathoner

TUGBrian said:


> Looks like we upgraded successfully, and alot more stayed the same than I anticipated so hopeflly that means less work! (fingers crossed).  please post any comments/issues/errors or whatever here so I can address them in due time!



When quoting someone, the original author's name is in orange (in this case "TUGBrian said") which is difficult to read due to low contrast.  Could you change the quoted original author to a darker color?  Thank you.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I liked on the old site that showed when you had responded to a post, as your avatar was displayed in the lower right corner on top of the avatar for the OP.  It indicated which threads you were posting in.

Can you get that feature to come back?


Edited: Oh wait, it is working now, but only on posts made in this version of the boards, it did not carry over from previous posts made on the other version.


----------



## fortwayne1

TUGBrian said:


> i can only try to continue to make modifications to make it better moving forward



While you're improving things.... The less scrolling I need to do, the better (and easier).  Some people have a list under their avatar that includes...well just about their entire life story. Then they write just a line of text in the thread.  We have to keep constantly scrolling down just to read a couple of lines.

Is there any way to limit the 'stuff' that is under their name?  Or at least automatically cut it short so it;s not visible when their text is just a line or two?

Just my 2 c.

( I realize that on a desktop if you narrow the window the text of the post wraps and can lengthen the post to where it starts to match the size of the 'info' .  However, that defeats the point of the full screen to read things easier.)


----------



## TUGBrian

Marathoner said:


> When quoting someone, the original author's name is in orange (in this case "TUGBrian said") which is difficult to read due to low contrast.  Could you change the quoted original author to a darker color?  Thank you.



actually like dark blue for this, thanks!!


----------



## TUGBrian

fortwayne1 said:


> While you're improving things.... The less scrolling I need to do, the better (and easier).  Some people have a list under their avatar that includes...well just about their entire life story. Then they write just a line of text in the thread.  We have to keep constantly scrolling down just to read a couple of lines.
> 
> Is there any way to limit the 'stuff' that is under their name?  Or at least automatically cut it short so it;s not visible when their text is just a line or two?
> 
> Just my 2 c.
> 
> ( I realize that on a desktop if you narrow the window the text of the post wraps and can lengthen the post to where it starts to match the size of the 'info' .  However, that defeats the point of the full screen to read things easier.)



I am not aware of a way to make that box limited or to configure it to "scroll" or similar if someone has more resorts in there than most folks...but if I come across something ill look into it!


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandy VDH said:


> I liked on the old site that showed when you had responded to a post, as your avatar was displayed in the lower right corner on top of the avatar for the OP.  It indicated which threads you were posting in.
> 
> Can you get that feature to come back?
> 
> 
> Edited: Oh wait, it is working now, but only on posts made in this version of the boards, it did not carry over from previous posts made on the other version.


could you give me an example so we are on the same page?  im not quite sure what you are describing.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> actually like dark blue for this, thanks!!


Perhaps the orange sidebar on the quoted post should have the color changed to match the user name of the user quoted? The sidebar previously matched the color of the quoted user, now they are two different colors.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> could you give me an example so we are on the same page?  im not quite sure what you are describing.


Based on the edit that @Sandy VDH provided, there is no issue.


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps the orange sidebar on the quoted post should have the color changed to match the user name of the user quoted? The sidebar previously matched the color of the quoted user, now they are two different colors.



I dont follow this?  the only color that was changed was the text inside the quote (or should have been)...chaging from orange to blue.


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUGBrian said:


> could you give me an example so we are on the same page?  im not quite sure what you are describing.



This is a thread that I commented on the old board.  Note no avatar for me, but I had commented. 





Now on new board, I have commented.  




So it appears to have LOST the knowledge of previous posts that were made on the other board.  I guess it is only a short term issue and not a long term one.


----------



## TUGBrian

added more items to the top navigation bars to the other sections of TUG...please let me know if there is a common link/etc you would like added to the drop down menus!


----------



## TUGBrian

Sandy VDH said:


> This is a thread that I commented on the old board.  Note no avatar for me, but I had commented.
> 
> View attachment 15770
> 
> Now on new board, I have commented.
> View attachment 15772
> 
> So it appears to have LOST the knowledge of previous posts that were made on the other board.  I guess it is only a short term issue and not a long term one.


hmm...shall look into this.  i would gander its a caching issue and will likely rectify itself during the forums usual maintenance cycles (Whenever that particular task runs again)


----------



## dioxide45

Sandy VDH said:


> This is a thread that I commented on the old board.  Note no avatar for me, but I had commented.
> 
> View attachment 15770
> 
> Now on new board, I have commented.
> View attachment 15772
> 
> So it appears to have LOST the knowledge of previous posts that were made on the other board.  I guess it is only a short term issue and not a long term one.


That Blender Recommendations thread is a thread where you replied in the old vBulletin BBS software, not the previous Xenforo software. Perhaps that has something to do with it.


----------



## TUGBrian

sorry if the board was super slow the past few min, i was updating something behind the scenes and it required alot of tempate rebuilding etc.


----------



## Sandy VDH

dioxide45 said:


> That Blender Recommendations thread is a thread where you replied in the old vBulletin BBS software, not the previous Xenforo software. Perhaps that has something to do with it.



I realize that.  It is like it forgot past post data.  That is what I pointed out to Brian.


----------



## Makai Guy

TUGBrian said:


> could you give me an example so we are on the same page?  im not quite sure what you are describing.


See this post from XF1 when avatars were square:








						Avatar change
					

My avatar for my postings has a double picture in it.  Can't figure out how to change it.  Eliminate and repost ?




					tugbbs.com
				




This is a feature of posts entered in XenForo.  It's not present for old posts entered via vBulletin.

[Edit] Whoops.  I see you figured this out.


----------



## csxjohn

The Last minute rentals used to give the outside date for posting, I don't see that now.   The pages do look nice.


----------



## Makai Guy

csxjohn said:


> The Last minute rentals used to give the outside date for posting, I don't see that now.


We're still trying to figure out how to implement this in the new software.


----------



## csxjohn

thank you


----------



## TXTortoise

After reading the last post in a thread I click on the link at the bottom to return to the forum level listing all messages, e.g., “About TUG BBS” below.
Can you increase the font size below as I would think it’s a much more frequent activity than the Share: line of icons.
I think it was a pretty prominent button previously.


----------



## dioxide45

TXTortoise said:


> After reading the last post in a thread I click on the link at the bottom to return to the forum level listing all messages, e.g., “About TUG BBS” below.
> Can you increase the font size below as I would think it’s a much more frequent activity than the Share: line of icons.
> I think it was a pretty prominent button previously.


Perhaps the font size of the same that is at the top should be increased also.


----------



## TUGBrian

I do not see any easy way to increase the size of the breadcrumbs at the top/bottom...but I will keep looking.


----------



## TUGBrian

actually did locate a way to do this, bumped it up a notch to make it easier for you guys to read!


----------



## vikingsholm

TUGBrian said:


> I have confirmed the font SIZE at least hasnt changed from the previous version...but it is possible that the different color combination makes it looks different for some folks.  I do recall we did change the background color of the posts themselves, but not the font size.
> 
> this is of course something we can tinker with to try to make better if more folks have the same issue!  maybe bumping up the font size one notch might improve things!


It's reading a bit better to me today, as I have my glasses on instead of contacts with reading glasses that I was wearing late in the day when I made the comment. I'll go through it some more and see if I get more adjusted to it. Overall the contrast seems a bit lower to me, but maybe in time I'll adjust better.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Sandy VDH said:


> This is a thread that I commented on the old board.  Note no avatar for me, but I had commented.
> 
> View attachment 15770
> 
> Now on new board, I have commented.
> View attachment 15772
> 
> So it appears to have LOST the knowledge of previous posts that were made on the other board.  I guess it is only a short term issue and not a long term one.




I see you fixed this Brian.  Thanks.......


----------



## dioxide45

I am still seeing ads at the bottom of the "Watched threads" list. Oddly, I also see them at the bottom of page 1 of this thread, but not the bottom of the other pages.


----------



## b2bailey

I also see the ads at bottom. Went back to top of page to confirm I am logged in -- before noticing I can see my avatar from here.


----------



## dioxide45

I am actually seeing them at the bottom of a lot of pages now.


----------



## TUGBrian

*sigh..im not sure whats going on with the ads at the moment.  members saying ads are showing up....and im logged in as a non member account in another browser and I dont see any ads.

working on it.  something definately changed with the upgrade with the ads, as the number of clicks from the forums was pretty standard since the installation of xen...and since the upgrade to 2.x its plummeted down to nothing.


----------



## Larry M

TUGBrian said:


> yea I was tinkering with this...ive changed it now to light blue..see if thats more pleasing.
> 
> note this is a SUPER easy change...so if someone discovers the actual color, or thinks thats too light/dark/etc...its very easy to switch it around.


Brian,

If you need to see the old pages, they are archived at https://www.archive.org. Enter www.tugbbs.com. You will see a timeline.  Click one of the bars. Then find a date-in-a-circle below. Click the date and you will see TUG BBS pages as of that date.

Larry


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> *sigh..im not sure whats going on with the ads at the moment.  members saying ads are showing up....and im logged in as a non member account in another browser and I dont see any ads.
> 
> working on it.  something definately changed with the upgrade with the ads, as the number of clicks from the forums was pretty standard since the installation of xen...and since the upgrade to 2.x its plummeted down to nothing.


Weren't the ads previously not shown for BBS registered users? Now I notice it mentions that ads are disabled for TUG Members. Have ads always only been disabled for just TUG Members or was it for BBS registered users?


----------



## Panina

TUGBrian said:


> *sigh..im not sure whats going on with the ads at the moment.  members saying ads are showing up....and im logged in as a non member account in another browser and I dont see any ads.
> 
> working on it.  something definately changed with the upgrade with the ads, as the number of clicks from the forums was pretty standard since the installation of xen...and since the upgrade to 2.x its plummeted down to nothing.


I noticed where before  I would stay logged in, even with it marked now, at time I have to sign in again.  With the avatar icon not predominant on the page as before  perhaps others are getting logged off and aren’t noticing and thus seeing ads.  I have seen none when I am logged in.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok, think i have it sorted now.  members should not see any more ads.

guess there is a fun feature with most modern versions of firefox called "Enhanced tracking protection" which essentially enables it to block google ads and the like by default without any need to implement or configure an additional popup blocker.


----------



## TUGBrian

Panina said:


> I noticed where before  I would stay logged in, even with it marked now, at time I have to sign in again.  With the avatar icon not predominant on the page as before  perhaps others are getting logged off and aren’t noticing and thus seeing ads.  I have seen none when I am logged in.



this sounds like a cookie problem, might have to completely delete the tugbbs forum cookie and recreate it to allow you to stay logged in over and over if it keeps asking you to log in every time you visit.


----------



## TUGBrian

Larry M said:


> Brian,
> 
> If you need to see the old pages, they are archived at https://www.archive.org. Enter www.tugbbs.com. You will see a timeline.  Click one of the bars. Then find a date-in-a-circle below. Click the date and you will see TUG BBS pages as of that date.
> 
> Larry



yep, we arent all that far off...i do note we had an alternating background color for posts on that old forum...this appears to be an add on theme for posts that no longer works in 2.0..but ill see if i can recreate it using the features in 2.0 now.

looking back I do kinda like how each post was very obvious as one was light blue and the other the default grey etc...also the quote box was much cleaner as well.  I hope to get back to that after I figure out how to do it again.


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the quote block color/background...much closer to what it was before!


----------



## mav

I am not really getting an error code, but when I click post thread it never appears
[_Moved from thread in TUG Lounge_]


----------



## taterhed

@TUGBrian 

The smiley function has the same (few) smilies that have been there forever......maybe it's time to upgrade the smileys?


----------



## Makai Guy

mav said:


> I am not really getting an error code, but when I click post thread it never appears
> [_Moved from thread in TUG Lounge_]


First report of this I've heard.  You must be logged in at the time or you wouldn't even see a message composition screen or "New post" button.

Might you have logged in with "Stay logged in" NOT checked?  If so, and if you took long enough reading downloaded messages and/or writing your post, the board may have ended your session. Since your page would have already been downloaded and not updated, the board may not have reacted.  I'd have thought it would have popped up an option to log in, though.

Do you see ANY sort of change on the screen when you press "Post thread" ?


----------



## dioxide45

taterhed said:


> @TUGBrian
> 
> The smiley function has the same (few) smilies that have been there forever......maybe it's time to upgrade the smileys?


I agree, it seems those same "old fashioned" ones from vBulletin carried over. It's time for some new, and more, smilies!


----------



## TUGBrian

also I did confirm that the negative "reactions" (wow, sad and angry) available when you like a post now do not actually reduce your likes.   they are considered "neutral" reactions and neither add, nor subtract from the users total likes.

only the first 3 (like, love, and haha) actually ad to the like count for the user.


----------



## pedro47

taterhed said:


> @TUGBrian
> 
> The smiley function has the same (few) smilies that have been there forever......maybe it's time to upgrade the smileys?


----------



## pedro47

Is that me in that timeshare walkerLOL


----------



## Pathways

TUGBrian said:


> updated the quote block color/background...much closer to what it was before!



It appears the sub groups (Hyatt, KBV) stay BOLD in the 'timeshare resort systems' or 'timeshare resort regions' even after all posts have been read.  When you click to the actual forum, it is not bold once all have been read.


----------



## TUGBrian

Pathways said:


> It appears the sub groups (Hyatt, KBV) stay BOLD in the 'timeshare resort systems' or 'timeshare resort regions' even after all posts have been read.  When you click to the actual forum, it is not bold once all have been read.



I just did a test and marked the hyatt forum read, it changed from bold to unbold for me (the forum title).  I did have to refresh though vs just press the back button.


----------



## Makai Guy

Pathways said:


> It appears the sub groups (Hyatt, KBV) stay BOLD in the 'timeshare resort systems' or 'timeshare resort regions' even after all posts have been read.  When you click to the actual forum, it is not bold once all have been read.


If you're looking at a screen that was already downloaded before those message were read, it won't automatically update -- you'll need to refresh it.


----------



## TUGBrian

taterhed said:


> @TUGBrian
> 
> The smiley function has the same (few) smilies that have been there forever......maybe it's time to upgrade the smileys?


added a bunch more that seem to have come with xenforo.

they can get added individually fairly easily if someone has some favorites they wish to include.


----------



## Makai Guy

csxjohn said:


> The Last minute rentals used to give the outside date for posting, I don't see that now.   The pages do look nice.





Makai Guy said:


> We're still trying to figure out how to implement this in the new software.


I've got the code working in the initial forum display pages for LMR Offered and LMR Wanted.
Now it's just a matter of sussing out where to insert the code in the thread-viewing and message-posting sections.
(Sorry for slowing down the forum response while working on this.)


----------



## SNA27

SNA27 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that response time has improved greatly? I know TUG BBS doesn't show ads to TUG members. I still set my Ad Block Plus to not block anything on this site. Same with Club Wyndham website. Shave a few milliseconds!
> This site sill gets a few deprecation warnings from Chrome while Club Wyndham site gets tons of it!
> 
> View attachment 15866





SNA27 said:


> Much cleaner and faster on MS Edge!
> 
> View attachment 15882





SNA27 said:


> Yes, emojis come with a cost! They are insecure! No more emojis from me!
> 
> View attachment 15884



Sorry, I posted these comments in a Wyndham thread. I realize now that they belong here.


----------



## Makai Guy

Makai Guy said:


> I've got the code working in the initial forum display pages for LMR Offered and LMR Wanted.
> Now it's just a matter of sussing out where to insert the code in the thread-viewing and message-posting sections.
> (Sorry for slowing down the forum response while working on this.)


I think I've got the LMR dates showing everywhere they need to.   
So the intermittent delays I've caused while working on this should be over.


----------



## dioxide45

SNA27 said:


> Sorry, I posted these comments in a Wyndham thread. I realize now that they belong here.


No worries, I tagged Brian because I figured he wasn't seeing the thread in the Wyndham forum. Looks like he is able to fix the security concern with the emojis!


----------



## SNA27

@Makai Guy

Your spectacular fireworks didn't impress MS Edge at all!





But here's how Chrome took it! Ok, it may not be your fireworks! I am going to get my son to look at it!


----------



## csxjohn

Makai Guy said:


> I've got the code working in the initial forum display pages for LMR Offered and LMR Wanted.
> Now it's just a matter of sussing out where to insert the code in the thread-viewing and message-posting sections.
> (Sorry for slowing down the forum response while working on this.)


Looks good now, thank you.


----------



## dioxide45

Is it no longer possible to sort in each forum by the number of views or number of posts in the threads? I seem to recall in the past version as well as vBulletin that you could sort the threads by number of replies or views. I use this to sometimes find certain threads that I knew had a lot of replies.


----------



## dioxide45

dioxide45 said:


> Is it no longer possible to sort in each forum by the number of views or number of posts in the threads? I seem to recall in the past version as well as vBulletin that you could sort the threads by number of replies or views. I use this to sometimes find certain threads that I knew had a lot of replies.


Nevermind, figured it out. You have to use the filter option in the forum to sort now. You can't just click on the header (which no longer exists).


----------



## MULTIZ321

Threads in the old format that were more than one page, had the page numbers listed at the top and bottom of the thread. This made adding posts to a thread very convenient.  Now, in the new format, page numbers are only displayed at the bottom of the thread. If one wants to add a post, they need to scroll down to the bottom before a post can be added.

Can this be changed back to the old format with page numbers being included at the top of the thread?  Thanks.


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

the page number blocks should appear at the top and bottom of every page?


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> the page number blocks should appear at the top and bottom of every page?
> 
> View attachment 15987


Yes, that would be nice.

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

that is how it is now, thats a screenshot from this very thread =)


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> that is how it is now, thats a screenshot from this very thread =)


Thanks Brian


----------



## artringwald

My favorite new feature (I think it's new), is the ability to resize linked images. I often link to images on my Smugmug site, and a Smugmug "upgrade" took away my ability to resize before I linked it. I usually don't want to link to a full sized image.


----------



## SNA27

@TUGBrian
Here is a minor issue:
1. You post. (Post 1)
2. You notice an error, edit your post and save. (Post 2)
3. You notice a second error and go to edit. You see Post 1 and not Post 2.
4. So, you can cancel. You see Post 2.

It's almost as if 'edit' fetches the post from a mirror that has not yet caught up!

I actually tried to reproduce the issue with this post. But couldn't do it!


----------



## dioxide45

SNA27 said:


> @TUGBrian
> Here is a minor issue:
> 1. You post. (Post 1)
> 2. You notice an error, edit your post and save. (Post 2)
> 3. You notice a second error and go to edit. You see Post 1 and not Post 2.
> 4. So, you can cancel. You see Post 2.
> 
> It's almost as if 'edit' fetches the post from a mirror that has not yet caught up!
> 
> I actually tried to reproduce the issue with this post. But couldn't do it!


I edit quite a few of my posts the same way and haven't noticed this issue yet.


----------



## SNA27

It happened in this post last time. I added the second paragraph and the screenshot in the edit&save. When I tried to edit again, I couldn't see the prior edit. I canceled and it was there. It took a while before the edit would bring up the prior edit!



SNA27 said:


> 15% is usury! TS is a depreciating asset like an automobile. Mush worse in that it instantly depreciates 100% to ~$0 resale value in the blink of an eye at the end of the rescission period!
> Borrowing against a depreciating asset at any interest rate greater than the rate of inflation is a terrible idea! ~0% is the only acceptable rate, imo!
> 
> There should have been a page containing Loan information and additional disclosures showing how much this loan will cost over 10 years. You would have paid ~15,000 in interest!
> 
> View attachment 16023


----------



## TUGBrian

cant reproduce whatever it is you are doing.  would suggest using the preview button to review your posts prior to submitting them if it is happening to you with frequency.


----------



## mdurette

Hello - New site looks nice, I'm back in town and noticed while trying to post a sighting that cut and paste from II is a mess and a look at some recent sightings suggest others are having the same issue.  not sure if an upgrade issue or something else.      Example:

This is what gets pasted over now:    the boxes, the text all over the place.
You use to be able to just have to clean up white space......this will be a bit more of a PIA to clean up.

*EDIT:    Let me play with it more.    I just realized after I posted this, the "all over the place" settles back in and looks ok on the actual post.*


*Marriott's Barony Beach Club                                     *
Hilton Head Island , SC , USA
*MBY*





                                          Overall Rating                                                   

                                                                                679 Member Ratings                                                                    









                            Jan 05 2020 - Jan 12 2020






2                                    6                                    8                                                       


2

6

8




















​​                          Jan 10 2020 - Jan 17 2020






2                                    6                                    8                                                       


2

6

8




















​​                          Feb 28 2020 - Mar 06 2020






2                                    6                                    8                                                       


2

6

8


----------



## Makai Guy

mdurette said:


> Hello - New site looks nice, I'm back in town and noticed while trying to post a sighting that cut and paste from II is a mess and a look at some recent sightings suggest others are having the same issue. not sure if an upgrade issue or something else. Example:
> 
> This is what gets pasted over now: the boxes, the text all over the place.
> You use to be able to just have to clean up white space......this will be a bit more of a PIA to clean up.


You are copy/pasting data that is formatted as a data table on the II site.   I think what you are seeing initially is how your browser, in its composition window, interprets and displays the table.  Some of the cells appear to be void of data, creating all that white space.  To see how it will look when posted, after our software codes the page, click the *Preview* button below the composition window.


Scroll down to see the preview tacked on the bottom of the page (it was on the top of the page in the previous software).


----------



## linsj

Why is the KBV subforum under Hawaii always bold when there are no new posts? I always mark all forums read after each session. The next time I look at forums, this sub is bold, even when the Hawaii forum is not and there hasn't been anything new in the KBV forum since Dec. 21.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea, we increased the font size of the subforums as viewed on the main page and somehow it messed with the bold/unbold feature.  ive been trying to figure out how to change that for awahile now.


----------



## linsj

TUGBrian said:


> yea, we increased the font size of the subforums as viewed on the main page and somehow it messed with the bold/unbold feature.  ive been trying to figure out how to change that for awahile now.



Thanks, Brian. At least I know I'm not missing something.


----------



## mdurette

Makai Guy said:


> You are copy/pasting data that is formatted as a data table on the II site.   I think what you are seeing initially is how your browser, in its composition window, interprets and displays the table.  Some of the cells appear to be void of data, creating all that white space.  To see how it will look when posted, after our software codes the page, click the *Preview* button below the composition window.
> View attachment 16071​Scroll down to see the preview tacked on the bottom of the page (it was on the top of the page in the previous software).




Thanks- but it is still different and I also tried with a different browser.   I'm use to all the white space and needing to clear it out in order for the post to look nice.   But, the jumbled mess while editing the white space out is a hassle.


----------



## dioxide45

mdurette said:


> Thanks- but it is still different and I also tried with a different browser.   I'm use to all the white space and needing to clear it out in order for the post to look nice.   But, the jumbled mess while editing the white space out is a hassle.


I think you perhaps want to click the "Toggle BB Code" before pasting your text in to the post. It is that little gear button and it prevents markup formatting. So it just pastes the text. No white space to remove. Here is the results of what I did. Not intentionally trying to post a sighting, but this is Grande Vista, where there is always a lot of availability.

Marriott's Grande Vista Resort
MGR
Resort Details & Photos
Jan 06 2020 - Jan 13 2020
268

Mar 05 2020 - Mar 12 2020
024

Mar 06 2020 - Mar 13 2020
024

Mar 07 2020 - Mar 14 2020
024

Mar 09 2020 - Mar 16 2020
024

Mar 12 2020 - Mar 19 2020
024


----------



## dioxide45

The resulting posted text is exactly the same as how I pasted it from the II search results.


----------



## Makai Guy

dioxide45 said:


> I think you perhaps want to click the "Toggle BB Code" before pasting your text in to the post. It is that little gear button and it prevents markup formatting. So it just pastes the text. No white space to remov


Thanks.  As I don't have an II account, I had no access to the original II source to really investigate.


----------



## mdurette

Thanks Dioxide, that is much better.     Mine sets up a bit differently and I need to clear a bit of white space out, but nothing like it has been recently.   This is how mine pastes...but is workable for me.

Marriott's Grande Vista Resort 
Orlando , FL , USA 
MGV


Overall Rating 

2114 Member Ratings 




Jan 12 2020 - Jan 19 2020 

e
2
4



Jan 24 2020 - Jan 31 2020 

e
2
4


----------



## SNA27

@dioxide45 @TUGBrian
1. Is there a way to post two-dimensional polls? Multiple questions in a single poll, with each question having 2 or more responses.
2. Is there a way to post a Quiz to test TS knowledge? (Polls and quizzes are great traffic generators.)
3. Is there a TEST area on this BBS where one can play with BB codes, Polls, etc. without cluttering up regular forums?


----------



## Makai Guy

SNA27 said:


> 2. Is there a TEST area on this BBS where one can play with BB codes, Polls, etc. without cluttering up regular forums?


You can always use the Preview button below the message entry area then scroll down to view the preview and see how the message would look.  Only hit the 'Post reply' or 'Post thread' button if you want to actually post the message.  Just close the window/tab or back out without posting if you don't want to actually post the message.

Also you can try things out in a private conversation post to a dummy user called *test post*. You can try things out without fear of accidentally posting publicly. If you actually hit the 'Start conversation' button it won't really go anywhere as I've turned conversation reception off for this dummy user, but the message will still clutter up YOUR conversation area.


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> the page number blocks should appear at the top and bottom of every page?
> 
> View attachment 15987


It has reverted back to displaying page numbers only at the bottom of the page.

Can you get it changed back again to both top and bottom of the page?

Thanks.

Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

nothing was changed, the screenshot i posted is how it appears normally.

the page numbers appear at the top and the bottom by default.


----------



## dioxide45

Appearing at top and bottom for me.


----------



## Makai Guy

Makai Guy said:


> I think I've got the LMR dates showing everywhere they need to.
> So the intermittent delays I've caused while working on this should be over.


Sorry, for slowing things down off and on today, and the occasional flashes of large red code in the LMR forums.  I was back revisiting the LMR code because it was displaying a default "45 days in the future" line instead of the actual LMR date directly above the message entry box when viewing a thread.  Looks like the revised code got it done.


----------



## dioxide45

Is it possible to look to see if there is an Ignore More or Ignore Content plugin available for the current version of Xenforo that TUG BBS runs on? I know I would certainly like the ability to ignore certain threads and even specific forums. I know that this feature was there on the prior version of Xenforo but it was lost in the most recent upgrade.


----------



## Makai Guy

dioxide45 said:


> Is it possible to look to see if there is an Ignore More or Ignore Content plugin available for the current version of Xenforo that TUG BBS runs on? I know I would certainly like the ability to ignore certain threads and even specific forums. I know that this feature was there on the prior version of Xenforo but it was lost in the most recent upgrade.


We were using the "Ignore More" add-on and did lose it with the upgrade to XenForo 2.  There IS an update to this add-on and I've just emailed info on it to TUGBrian.  

Meanwhile, I've been getting along pretty well by setting the few forums I follow daily to be "watched" and using this as my go-to URL:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/watched/forums.  You can also get there from the top-of-screen menu via Forums | Watched forums.


----------



## dioxide45

Makai Guy said:


> We were using the "Ignore More" add-on and did lose it with the upgrade to XenForo 2.  There IS an update to this add-on and I've just emailed info on it to TUGBrian.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've been getting along pretty well by setting the few forums I follow daily to be "watched" and using this as my go-to URL:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/watched/forums.  You can also get there from the top-of-screen menu via Forums | Watched forums.


Thanks. I do used watched threads and watched forums. I also like using "What's New". I think I am looking to be able to hide certain threads that I either don't want to get wound up in or would rather avoid. I know I can not click on them, but hiding them keeps my "What's New" feed and forums a little cleaner. Also with all the COVID related threads in the Lounge, I find it hard to avoid reading through for some of the non COVID stuff, so I am looking to be able to hide certain threads so they don't show up at all which is what I liked on the prior version of Xenforo.


----------



## Makai Guy

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks. I do used watched threads and watched forums. I also like using "What's New". I think I am looking to be able to hide certain threads that I either don't want to get wound up in or would rather avoid. I know I can not click on them, but hiding them keeps my "What's New" feed and forums a little cleaner. Also with all the COVID related threads in the Lounge, I find it hard to avoid reading through for some of the non COVID stuff, so I am looking to be able to hide certain threads so they don't show up at all which is what I liked on the prior version of Xenforo.


I understand.  That's why I said "meanwhile"...


----------



## dioxide45

Any update on this? I guess it is a no go?


----------



## Panina

dioxide45 said:


> Any update on this? I guess it is a no go?


I hope not.  It would be a great feature to have.


----------



## TUGBrian

looks like its a "buy" add on, ill add it to my todo list!


----------



## pedro47

Wow! Christmas in April . I liked Panina and dioxide45 suggestions.


----------



## TUGBrian

the new version of ignoremore has now been installed.


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> the new version of ignoremore has now been installed.


Awesome thanks. Time to go ignore a bunch of threads


----------



## pharmacistking

dioxide45 said:


> Awesome thanks. Time to go ignore a bunch of threads


It is a quite nifty function


----------



## dioxide45

pharmacistking said:


> It is a quite nifty function


I agree. I like it!


----------

